
Lab-grown food will soon destroy farming – and save the planet - creimers
https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2020/jan/08/lab-grown-food-destroy-farming-save-planet
======
aszantu
This worries me a lot. When depressed I would supplement with zinc and
magnesium. It helped a bit. Until I learned that one can get it from seafood.
It helped a bit. Learning about anti nutrients and how they block the
absorption of nutrients was the biggest thing that turned my life around. ..
Scientists making flour might just copy from nature but what is it they are
making?

------
basicplus2
food contains many trace elements and things we need that we dont fully
understand.

Even slightly changing the natural feed of an animal we eat dramatically
changes the quality and nutritional value.

thinking that you can so dramatically change the production (and only produce
one part of a food - one of the proteins) all the other elements we need are
lost.

It sounds like a recipe for malnutrition.

